# Long Rodders Wish list?



## a (Oct 2, 2007)

I want one of these on a 13 foot Sage One…….whats making you drool?
http://www.saracione.com/wpimages/w...w.saracione.com/islamoradasaltwaterreels.html


----------



## Chris V (Oct 18, 2007)

I'll be owning a Hardy Ultralite DD black edition on a St Croix Legend X 9WT pretty soon. Just the thought of that mean, blacked-out fish killer is causing a reaction I won't discuss on here


----------

